# Go to amber they said. It's couch lock they said



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 27, 2015)

http://growhappyplants.com/look.html

This is an interesting read about how amber is the THC breaking down already.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 27, 2015)

Stank, this is very interesting, thank you. This would apply to to someone here so i will link this to him. Thanks for posting.


----------



## bud88 (Dec 29, 2015)

Thank you Stank! The timing of your post couldn't have been more perfect as I am dealing with some very early amber with my two Satori girls. :48:


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 31, 2015)

Bud88 if you haven't lost track of days I think you just found a very fast phenotype. How many days has it been..?


----------



## bud88 (Dec 31, 2015)

Saturday will be exactly 8 weeks...it was 47 days when I. originally checked them..there are trichome pics in my thread in the general indoor growing forum, .....I have let them continue to grow on the advice of THG and. Rosebud and after reading the article you posted. The trichomes a little lower on the branches still have a lot of clear, plus they are still producing new ones. Satori are unbelievably frosty ladies. Plus they're really putting on weight....
:48:


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 1, 2016)

I'd harvest when your trich's look like pic E. 
Grow is looking good.


----------



## Hackerman (Jan 2, 2016)

You need to consider the source of this information.

RiddleMe3M is known for his controversial methods and posts. The people here about drummed him off the forum because if his unconventional posts. I recall one of them being that he believed light leaks had no effect on the plants during the critical period.

I love Rid. I am in a private with him and he does know his sh*t but you should ALWAYS verify internet information with your own experiments before believing. Rid is pretty far outside the box with his methods and ideas.

If you DO like this type of information, Rid has a book coming out soon full of this type of info. You can also visit his site. All the links are available from the OP's link.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks Hackerman.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 3, 2016)

Who are the so called professionals?
Isn't growing taking all the different info and research and applying it to what works best for you?

Everything should be taking with a grain of salt but if everyone is a lemming and not taking chances how will we know?


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 3, 2016)

It makes sense that amber thichomes are decomposing trichomes. But maybe the dying produces more of a chemical reaction. I have no idea. It is mute if you mostly grow hybrids but if your trying for knock out pot we need to know the best time to take it. I am sure those studies have been done by the lab.. That is what i would mean by the professionals.. scientific proof. We will get there.


----------



## St_Nick (May 14, 2016)

This is why I like this place. I.have lurked here for years but learned so much in that time.  I have pretty much grown only 2 strains for years and I know what they look like when they are done.  When the frost is white, the hairs are brown, the Thai variant I have is done.  The Afghani I grow goes about 55-58 days and I sleep allll nite! I guess I need to get me one of them newfangled magnifier things.  I know I could really have some fun with this stuff!

I know this is an old thread but oh well.


----------



## Rosebud (May 14, 2016)

Glad you are here St nick.


----------

